# Worried about Nymph



## ShibaTheFox (Jun 4, 2007)

He hasnt eaten at all in two days i found this bug and he ignored it and i threw a pinhead in his cage and he ran from it. I dont know whats the matter and i didnt think he was getting ready to molt because he hasnt eaten anything but this small spider two days ago.


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 4, 2007)

Yes mist him he is going to shed beleave me.


----------



## Rick (Jun 4, 2007)

Don't worry! I don't understand why people worry about every little thing when it comes to mantids. Maybe he's not hungry? Maybe he's about to molt? Have you ever just felt like not eating?


----------



## Asa (Jun 4, 2007)

I bet he's going to molt.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 4, 2007)

They last surprisingly long without food. I haven't starved any of mine, but have watched them go on a no-food-streak for weeks.

Anyway, that sounds nothing like you, Rick!


----------



## Asa (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm way too cautious with my mantids. I think they're spoiled.


----------



## ShibaTheFox (Jun 4, 2007)

I dunno how to mist em i know water can kill him ive tried before but he just freaked out and was turning and stuff. and he has eaten VERY little since he was born so thats why its bothering me. Hopefully he is okay im going to leave the smallest pin head cricket i have in there.


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 4, 2007)

Go to a garden shop and get a plant mister and spray the enclosure (not to much water). Also don't spray directly on him either that freaks them out.


----------



## Asa (Jun 5, 2007)

When they get bigger, I just mist them by spraying a light mist up in the air and let it fall on them.


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 5, 2007)

that works also


----------



## Asa (Jun 5, 2007)

Works better I think.


----------



## ShibaTheFox (Jun 5, 2007)

He has eaten i believe i'm not too sure though. I saw a dead body i think on a stick in its cage it was stuck im not sure what it is but i tossed it and put a couple of crickets in and the thing is i was doing the water thing with spraying up but he freaked out.


----------



## Asa (Jun 5, 2007)

I think he's fine, just leave him alone for a bit.


----------



## Peekaboo (Jun 6, 2007)

You're over thinking this way too much. When I mist my mantids I just use a spray bottle. As for him freaking out, just mist him anyways. He will get over it.

He will eat when he's ready. If you think he might be getting ready to molt, you may not want to leave food in there. Rarely, but this can happen, crickets may bite or disturb the mantis during the molt, so some people like to make sure the enclosue is food free at that time.


----------



## xenuwantsyou (Jun 20, 2007)

Don't worry. There's been stretches where the food has been a little scarce to find outside. Think about it this way. In the wild most mantids will probably go without food for a week or more several times in their lives.


----------

